# Bow shop near Freer or Alice



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good bow shop around Freer or Alice?


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure that you will find much in either Freer or Alice. the closest will probably be clyde's in corpus. academy in corpus has quite abit of stuff and some good bow techs. Clyde's is probably the best place to go.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

VannoySkiff said:


> I'm not sure that you will find much in either Freer or Alice. the closest will probably be clyde's in corpus. academy in corpus has quite abit of stuff and some good bow techs. Clyde's is probably the best place to go.


x2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Borders Sporting Goods in Laredo used to have a guy that was good with bows and they sold archery equipment.

TH


----------

